# March Challenge - "Death and Rebirth"



## candid petunia (Feb 28, 2013)

The theme for the March challenge, suggested by *Hemlock*, is *"Death and Rebirth".


*

Remember that you may approach the subject in whatever way you wish, though of course site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.



This challenge will close on the 14th March 2013.



You are allowed a 10-minute grace period to edit your entries for formatting or typos. Anything edited after that may result in the entry being excluded from the challenge.



Members posting in the *Workshop thread* to protect their first rights must copy their link in this thread, or else it will be discounted. 


*Do not post comments in this thread. It would also be greatly appreciated if everyone would refrain from using the "like" function until the challenge is closed and the poll is opened. Any comments on submissions prior to the close of the challenge should be posted in the Bards' Bistro. Thank you for your cooperation.*


----------



## Travers (Feb 28, 2013)

*Everything Starts with Light. *


At first when matter coalesces,
light swirls to form the greater spheres.
That shape that’s fixed by weight that presses,
in time each particle coheres.
In joining, forcing heat infernal
gaining mass with each degree.
To us a span that seems eternal
still ends and sets the matter free.
With this freedom comes creation,
from fertile earth to dirt bone dry,
all products of immense gestation,
that culminates in you and I.


----------



## toddm (Feb 28, 2013)

*No goodly bed*

No goodly bed to rest my bones
among old trees and chiseled stones.
No soft pillow for my head
among the cold and quiet dead.
The grass is grey, the ground is wet,
but winter sun is burning yet
behind a veil with gentle light
surveying every frigid sight.
Such bitter graft and bitter grief,
such bitter wind through limb and leaf.
These marble roses will not die,
this marble girl-child will not cry
or laugh and leap in merry play
upon the grass in light of day.
So lay me down in cold respite
and find me rest in gentle light.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 1, 2013)

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry...arch-challenge-death-rebirth.html#post1608674


----------



## WechtleinUns (Mar 3, 2013)

*Rebirth*

*Rebirth*

It once came to be, that I couldn't be me,
for I wasn't the body that people could see.
My soul stayed at home, while my feet went to work,
and throughout the years, I turned quite the jerk.

But now the snows melt, and here comes the spring,
already the sparrows are preparing to sing.
The cat stirs from deep sleep, and chases the mouse,
as gentle gold sunbeams do scrub out the house.

On top of my shelf there be books of the head.
So many of these have I long, often read.
But now I go out, and buy words of the heart,
For this is the year, that I get my fresh start.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 6, 2013)

*"Death to Rebirth- A Cycle"*

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry...arch-challenge-death-rebirth.html#post1610461


----------



## writersblock (Mar 6, 2013)

*Chains of desire*

Entrapped by the evil of a specter,
drowning in this diabolic nectar.
Spun in a whirl of toxic apathy,
I rise each day to a dawn of misery,
only appeased with a pint of venom
from the urns of a vile demon.
I am a slave of this age,
stuck in this ethereal cage,
deep in the abyss of pain.
I aim
to destroy these chains so I can gain,
some peace,
within these reeking walls,
of this pit,
they echo my screams,
and mock my dreams
to resist.
I yearn for a new start,
the will to survive the worst.
Rise to my feet and dispel this beast,
back into the darkness, bawling,
like a tot after birth.
The clink of the last shackle falling,
is the sound of a rebirth.


----------



## Cheid (Mar 9, 2013)

*Circle*

Light - rigid cold sterile
Beckoning into the great mystery.
.....Chaos, sound and motion
.....Shielded by the warmth of love.
..........Knowledge given freely
..........Strength woven into me
..........Passion and dedication
..........Love once more but different
...............One
..........Fatal
.....Mistake
Light – soft warm alive
Beckoning into the great mystery.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 9, 2013)

*Second Chance?*

A withered shaking hand he raised and pointed through the gloom,
my ice cold heart was failing as I turned to face my doom.
In clinging shrouds of mourning mists, a spectral form appeared,
and in deaths eye I saw my fate, as the apparition neared

The passage of my years replayed and I knew my sins of old,
as on my knees I  watched aghast, as forgiveness left  untold.
In mortal terror, laid prostrate, I begged to see no more,
but firmly held, my eyes were turned, unto that distant shore.

There I saw such wondrous sights of happiness and glee,
things that might, or could have been, but no longer were for me.
Three times I turned with pleading eye and begged to see no more,
Three times he held and turned my head back to that fading shore.

With bitter tears I cried in vain for each new chance I'd lost,
a thrice dead man, I stood forlorn, as I realised the cost.
The spectre raised his bony hand and gripped me by my jaw,
‘You are bound by blood and oath to stand before the Law.’

His fiery eyes then struck my soul, and burned their message deep,
that all should see, what might have been, before the harvests reaped.
Too late, too late, the desperate cry,  that echoed God knows where,
as rebirth’s, might have, could have beens,  fade in the barren air.


----------



## PiP (Mar 13, 2013)

*Life, death and rebirth*

As I hover on the threshold between life and death.
Clinging to hope I gasp one final breath.
Exhausted, I know it’s almost time to go.
Doctors stand by, waiting for my pulse to slow.

I feel myself floating; my loved ones voices fade away…
So much unsaid, and yet, we still have so much to say.
I want to tell them I am not ready to die.
But the words on my lips are no more than a sigh.

My healthy organs I have agreed to give.
So on my death others may live.
I wonder now if I will then live on.
Or will I be forever gone?

Reborn in others I gave them life.
A daughter, a son and someone’s wife
I reach out, but then falter, I am no more. 
As I drift towards the light beyond heaven’s door.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 13, 2013)

*Traitor*

On a long ago 
November night,
we met 
in the warm, dark wet,
and struck a deal.
She vowed 
to make me real 
in the tangible realm,
I promised to move her
with my mind.

We used
nine months in limbo
to fuse.

Primarily,
her pledge was honored,
but then years of subtle lapses
joined forces and morphed
into a full blown back stabbing.

The realm was reduced
to four boring walls
that cracked along with me.
No matter my mindset,
she refused to move,
and in flouting her vow,
she dubbed me Sir Real.

I'm trapped inside the traitor
and oh how I hate her,
for like any good warden,
she defies departure.

Eventually, Mother Earth
will reclaim what's hers
and I pray they bury Judas
so deep
she can feel the heat 
from hell.

Free of she,
I'll never fly close enough
to give her the benefit 
of a breeze.

May malformed flesh
suffer sweat
as it festers

for there was no shake
sans hands
but her unheard word
was mouthed loud and clear.

Salivating with her glands,
I await her decay, 
for on the glorious day
she ends

I begin

being truly real
in the Regal Realm.


----------



## candid petunia (Mar 15, 2013)

This challenge is now closed.
Please proceed to the *voting thread* to cast your votes.


----------

